# northwest Indiana - Western Salt spreader controller



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a western salt spreader controller for sale. Only used a year and was in the truck for another two years. 150 bucks.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

You willing to ship it


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes I am


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Where r u located I am in mishawaka


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

Valparaiso


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

Text me if you would like 219-713-8176


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Interested if still for sale?


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

gnarlydude said:


> Interested if still for sale?


 Yes it is


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

What does shipping run to 48116 for this if you sold it to me? Not sure the weight and specs


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

lefuchs'd said:


> What does shipping run to 48116 for this if you sold it to me? Not sure the weight and specs


Probably 15 bucks at the most for shipping


----------

